# 75G New World Tank



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

I recently changed my Mbuna set-up to a New World tank. Its a standard 75G with two Emperor 400's.

I posted a few shots of the new set-up:

Convict and Redhead Gold Severum









Redhead Gold Severum









Convict and Firemouth









Readhead Gold Severum and Convict









Albino Tiger Oscar









Convict









Jewelfish









Jewelfish and Firemouth









Firemouth









Firemouth









Firemouth









Albino Tiger Oscar


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice pictures and good looking fish. That is going to be one crowded tank once everyone grows up though.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

The stock is 1 Oscar, 1 Jewelfish, 1 Severum, 1 Convict, and 1 Firemouth.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

JoeC66 said:


> The stock is 1 Oscar, 1 Jewelfish, 1 Severum, 1 Convict, and 1 Firemouth.


Yep, it's gonna be crowded. Most people recommend 55 - 75 gallons for a fully grown Oscar by it's self. 

Regardless, you have very nice looking fish and you will be able to keep an eye on everyone to see if anyone get's overly agressive. Also keep a close eye on your water parameters. Oscars are known to be pig's and cause poor water quality.

Do you have a full tank shot by any chance? From the pictures you've already posted it looks like it's a pretty nice looking tank.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

These did not come out to well!























































I hope all works out. I have a current thread going on the Central American section about my stock. I have received a lot of good advice and have read mixed advice on the specimen that I have. Weekly water changes!


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks very nice. I would throw a black background on it though. That helps give it for of an "eternal" depth type look. It looks much nicer than my 75. Of course my 75 just has bioballs, scrubbies, filter socks, pvc, and pumps in it.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

My parameters earlier today were:

Ammonia =0
Nitrites = 0
Ph 7.2 
Nitrates = 40
Temp = 78

I did a water change & vacuum today of 20% and will another one on Monday to address the nitrate isue.

I have problems with algae, what is a good remedy?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Is your tank near a window? If so keep the blinds closed as often as possible. If that's not it about the only thing you can do is shorten light cycle, reduce feeding, more frequent water changes. I've just learned to accept it, seems like it's just part of the hobby.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

LowCel said:


> Is your tank near a window? If so keep the blinds closed as often as possible. If that's not it about the only thing you can do is shorten light cycle, reduce feeding, more frequent water changes. I've just learned to accept it, seems like it's just part of the hobby.


I am accepting it! How does one reduce the life cycle?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

By shortening light cycle, reducing feeding, doing more frequent water changes. Are your lights on a timer?


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

On light timer for 6 hours a day (3-9 PM).


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Then that's not it, six hours is a great time to go with. How old are your bulbs. Old bulbs can cause havoc on a tank as far as algae is concerned.

BTW, I hope I haven't come across as negative about your tank. I really like it I just don't want you to be suprised later on.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Also a UV steroliser will help But the best thing I've found to combat alge is not being in direct sunlight


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

The tank gets 20 minutes of light in the AM from a window in another room. This light is partially filtered vis a few pond fronds. I am writing it off as part of the tank ownership experience!


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

MightyWarMonger said:


> Also a UV steroliser will help But the best thing I've found to combat alge is not being in direct sunlight


A UV sterilizer can't hurt. I run one in my 210 and plan on getting one for my 300. I have a problem with natural sunlight on those tanks which makes it tough to handle at times.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

Which on e do you use?

I did a quick search:

http://pet-supplies.drsfostersmith.com/ ... Uv%20Light

Are these any good?

What all does the device do to benefit the tank?

Can it be detrimental?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

I use the Coralife Turbo Twist 36 watt. For your tank you would just need the 9 watt. The UV will help kill the algae suspended in the waters and other bad bacteria in your water. It does kill off a little of the good but not enough to have an effect on your tank. I have never heard of anyone having problems due to running a UV sterilizer.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

I will research some more. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

How much noise do the devices make, if any?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

They don't make any noise at all. Water just goes though them from a powerhead that you put in the tank.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

I like this one and the pump is part of the unit:

http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/9Watt_Su ... y_jbj.aspx

Prices are varying around $20 cheaper and more expensive than this site.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

JoeC66 said:


> I like this one and the pump is part of the unit:
> 
> http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/9Watt_Su ... y_jbj.aspx
> 
> Prices are varying around $20 cheaper and more expensive than this site.


The down side to that unit is that the entire unit has to go in the tank. With the Coralife only the powerhead and a hose needs to be in the aquarium, the UV can be hidden out of sight.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

I just purchased this:

http://www.marinedepot.com/JBJ_In_Tank_ ... OS-vi.html

$71 + $9 shipping.

I have space issues and the all-in-one unit works best for me.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt to test your tap water for phosphates. Some areas of the country have some phosphates in the tap water, and this can supply additional food for growth for algae.

Adding some plants can help reduce algae growth.

My algae became almost non existent when I increased my water changes to the point to keep nitrates down to almost non detectable. Nitrates are also algae food.


----------

